# la calor+la color+tu vaya a...



## tonyo3000

en mi pais peru escucho muchos errores creo, crasos en construccion:

muchos dicen:

hace mucha la calor?
que bonita la color de tu camisa!
oye tonyo "tu" eres mi amigo, "vaya" haciendome este favor!

son correctos?

estos terminos son aberraciones de los llamados "highlanders" que llegan a la capital osea serranos o cholos (aunque aca todos somos mestizos).


----------



## cjwoodso

Oye Paisa, esas son "choleadas". No son ni jergas Peruanas.
Calor es masculino hoy, manana y siempre.

(cuidado. quedamos unos blancos todavia.)

ciao


----------



## cjwoodso

acerca de "...vaya...", eso es definitivamente "huachafo".
Sabes?

ciao


----------



## mlj

Y en el caso de "la color de tu camisa" color es masculino, femenino es la camisa, por lo que la oración correcta seria "EL color de tu camisa"
Suerte


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

cjwoodso said:


> Calor es masculino hoy, manana y siempre.



Pero en varios dialectos es femenino. Hoy, mañana y siempre.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

"calor" no es, ni jamas sera femenino!!


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

Mafe Dongo said:


> "calor" no es, ni jamas sera femenino!!



Sí que lo es (color también!), como Tonyo ya explicó (#1)...


----------



## andaya

*calor*. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta: _«A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo»_ (Flores _Siguamonta_ [Guat. 1993]). Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## andaya

De acuerdo con la RAE
*color*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘cualidad de los seres por la cual impresionan la retina de modo diferente según cómo reflejen los rayos luminosos’ y ‘cada uno de los distintos modos en que puede percibirse esta cualidad’, es masculino en la lengua general culta: _«En otoño, las arboledas van perdiendo el color verde» _(Merino _Orilla_ [Esp. 1985]). Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, es ajeno hoy a la norma culta y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante. Sí es normal su empleo en femenino, en países como Chile o el Ecuador, para designar cierto colorante alimentario: _«Se fríe la cebolla con la color, y se añade a las lentejas»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]).


----------



## Mafe Dongo

gwrthgymdeithasol said:


> Sí que lo es (color también!), como Tonyo ya explicó (#1)...


 
Lo que Tonyo ya explico en (#1)????? Si lees bien, no creo que el estuviera explicando algo. 

Si bien, como dice ANDAYA, CALOR/COLOR su uso en femenino, es normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera *hoy* vulgar y debe evitarse. En las escuelas de *hoy,* nos enseñan EL calor/ EL COLOR como masculino. 
Ahora, si lees lo que dice Tonyo en (#1) te podras dar cuenta que todo esta incorrecto! 
"hace much*a* *la* calor?" no es solo el genero del caso, sino que ahi nisiquiera necesitas el articulo...por si acaso lo correcto seria decir " Hace much*o *calor" o "esta haciendo mucho calor"


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

Mafe Dongo said:


> Lo que Tonyo ya explico en (#1)????? Si lees bien, no creo que el estuviera explicando algo.



Dijo: "muchos dicen: hace mucha la calor?"
Si muchos lo dicen, debe existir en los dialectos.



Mafe Dongo said:


> Si bien, como dice ANDAYA, CALOR/COLOR su uso en femenino, es normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera *hoy* vulgar y debe evitarse. En las escuelas de *hoy,* nos enseñan EL calor/ EL COLOR como masculino.



Sí, ya lo sé. Pero "vulgar y debe evitarse" no equivale a "no se dice".



Mafe Dongo said:


> Ahora, si lees lo que dice Tonyo en (#1) te podras dar cuenta que todo esta incorrecto!
> "hace much*a* *la* calor?" no es solo el genero del caso, sino que ahi nisiquiera necesitas el articulo...por si acaso lo correcto seria decir " Hace much*o *calor" o "esta haciendo mucho calor"



Estás hablando del idioma estándar. Yo, de los dialectos. En varios dialectos se puede decir "la calor" o "hace mucha la calor", te guste a ti o no!


----------



## Salutiforcaalcanut

Lo del "la" calor puede que lo habrais oido de catalano-castellano parlantes como yo...calor es femenino en catalan..y como ya sabeis no solo se nos hace muy dificil disimular nuestro acento..pero tambien cometemos muchas catalanadas...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

* Nota del moderaror:*
* Para todos y cada uno de los participantes en este hilo, les recuerdo (y pido por favor) que recuerden que nuestra guía de conducta promueve un ambiente de cordialidad y respeto a las opinones de otros, por lo que es necesario ser objetivos y dejar de atacar agresivamente opiniones distintas a las nuestras.*
* Finalmente, dado que este es un foro que usa gente que aprende nuestro idioma, les agradeceré hacer uso correcto (apegado a la norma) de los signos de puntuación y acentuación, para evitar confundir a nuestros invitados que se encuentran aprendiendo. Les recuerdo que en español existen los signos ¡, ¿. Si no cuentan con ellos en sus ordenadores, pueden ayudarse de **este** hilo para ver de qué manera pueden lograr obtenerlos al escribir.*
*Gracias.*
*Tigger*


----------



## Verde

andaya said:


> *calor*. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta: _«A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo»_ (Flores _Siguamonta_ [Guat. 1993]). *Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante.*
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Es "*el *calor" y "*el *color", definitivamente masculinos. Sin embargo resuena en mis oídos un texto literario que leí en el secundario..."*Que por mayo era por mayo, cuando hacía la calor...*"


----------



## zebedee

NOTA DE MODERADOR:

Algunos posts de este hilo han sido trasladados a un hilo nuevo para poder seguir debatiendo el tema de "dialectos vs español/castellano estándar"

Gracias
zebedee
moderadora


----------



## pickypuck

Por aquí se oye bastante "la calor". La color diría que no, aunque a veces yo lo pongo así para sonar gracioso en los mensajes.

¡Olé!


----------



## zebedee

Gwrthgymdeithasol,

Si el hilo se ha dividido en dos para poder seguir hablando de "dialectos vs español/castellano estándar" por un lado, y "el/la calor" por otro, por favor respeta la división y no seguir hablando del otro tema aquí. 

Aquí se habla de "el/la calor" y en el otro hilo se habla de "dialecto vs gramática estándar".

Gracias.

zebedee
moderadora


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

zebedee said:


> Gwrthgymdeithasol,
> 
> Si el hilo se ha dividido en dos para poder seguir hablando de "dialectos vs español/castellano estándar" por un lado, y "el/la calor" por otro, por favor respeta la división y no seguir hablando del otro tema aquí.
> 
> Aquí se habla de "el/la calor" y en el otro hilo se habla de "dialecto vs gramática estándar".
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> zebedee
> moderadora



Bueno. Lo siento. Pero me creí estar hablando (como Pickypuck) del punto "calor" :-/


----------



## Mafe Dongo

La forma correcta es utilizar la voz masculina para los terminos CALOR/COLOR, en la lengua general culta. 
*EL* CALOR / *EL* COLOR


----------



## Hari_Seldom

Como es?

"El calor" porque proviene de "el" sol?
o "La calor" porque hace referencia a "las" calorias?

En Lima se suele decir "el" calor, y nos parece tan "horroroso" cuando hay quienes dice "la" calor.
Aqui en Barcelona muchos dicen "la" calor, pero  bueno Barcelona no se caracteriza por hablar un buen castellano ( demás esta decir que la lengua materna aquí es el catalan) puesto que hay muchas cosas prestadas del catalan.

Según lo que veo en la DRAE, parece ser más lógico decir "el" calor

Salud2


----------



## suso26

Si, es el calor, en El centro y hacia el norte de Mexico mucha gente dice: La calor. Pero segun los textos es el calor.


----------



## mirx

suso26 said:


> Si, es el calor, en El centro y hacia el norte de Mexico mucha gente dice: La calor. Pero segun los textos es el calor.


 

En el norte decimos "El Calor", no sé como digan en el centro.


----------



## chics

Hari_Seldom said:


> Como es?
> 
> "El calor" porque proviene de "el" sol? *NO.*
> o "La calor" porque hace referencia a "las" calorias? *En absoluto.*


----------



## yuggoth

cjwoodso said:


> Oye Paisa, esas son "choleadas". No son ni jergas Peruanas.
> Calor es masculino hoy, manana y siempre.
> 
> (cuidado. quedamos unos blancos todavia.)
> 
> ciao


Eso no es cierto.Puede decirse "la calor" y "el calor".


----------



## yuggoth

mlj said:


> Y en el caso de "la color de tu camisa" color es masculino, femenino es la camisa, por lo que la oración correcta seria "EL color de tu camisa"
> Suerte


 
Es un arcaísmo,pero en lenguaje poético también se puede decir "la color",aunque creo se limita a "el color del rostro"


----------



## Charly Morton

Verde said:


> Es "*el *calor" y "*el *color", definitivamente masculinos. Sin embargo resuena en mis oídos un texto literario que leí en el secundario..."*Que por mayo era por mayo, cuando hace la calor...*"


Yo también lo recuerdo, es el inicio del "Romance del prisionero", que es un poema renacentista (disculpad mi mala memoria si me equivoco en un par de siglos, uno es de ciencias... ), por lo que confirma el uso antiguo del género femenino.


----------



## sicoticosandro

la calor en chile la usa la gente de estratos sociales bajos, y esta malñ mirado.


----------



## mirx

sicoticosandro said:


> la calor en chile la usa la gente de estratos sociales bajos, y esta malñ mirado.


 
Igual en México en dónde yo vivo, pero dice que es regional, es decir, en otras partes de México es aceptable decir "la calor".


----------



## e.ma

Otro poema renacentista:

_En tanto que de rosa y azucena
se viste la color en vuestro gesto..._

(¿Garcilaso?)

Queridos colegas, ¡no seáis estrechos! Son usos antiguos, pero perduran en muchos sitios...


----------



## Betildus

tonyo3000 said:


> en mi pais peru escucho muchos errores creo, crasos en construccion:
> 
> muchos dicen:
> 
> hace mucha la calor?
> que bonita la color de tu camisa!
> oye tonyo "tu" eres mi amigo, "vaya" haciendome este favor!
> 
> son correctos?


- *Hace mucho calor*
- *El calor es demasiado* 
- *¿Hace mucho calor?*

*- ¡Qué bonito el color de tu camisa!*
*- El color de tu camisa es muy bonito*

*- Tonyo, eres mi amigo, ¡tendrías que hacerme este favor!*
*- Eres mi amigo Tonyo, ¿me haces este favor?*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> En el norte decimos "El Calor", no sé como digan en el centro.


 

Yo sí he escuchado "la calor", pero generalmente lo dicen personas de las rancherías o ejidos cercanos.

- ¡Está dura la calor!

La color, esa sí nunca la había oído.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Hari_Seldom said:


> Como es?
> 
> "El calor" porque proviene de "el" sol?
> o "La calor" porque hace referencia a "las" calorias?
> 
> En Lima se suele decir "el" calor, y nos parece tan "horroroso" cuando hay quienes dice "la" calor.
> Aqui en Barcelona muchos dicen "la" calor, pero bueno Barcelona no se caracteriza por hablar un buen castellano ( demás esta decir que la lengua materna aquí es el catalan) puesto que hay muchas cosas prestadas del catalan.
> 
> Según lo que veo en la DRAE, parece ser más lógico decir "el" calor
> 
> Salud2


 
Calor es una palabra, y caloría, aunque derivada de la anterior, OTRA muy diferente y que ni siquiera deja lugar a dudas. La primera es de género masculino y la segunda de género femenino.

La calor es incorrecto.

En Chile escuché mucho decir "la micro", refiriéndose a los autobuses de pasajeros. Aquí en Paraguay también utilizamos "micro", refiriéndonos al "micro omnibus", pero siempre en masculino "el micro". En todo caso, esa duda podrá aclararnos algún forista chileno.

Cordiales saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Samurai Guarani said:


> Calor es una palabra, y caloría, aunque derivada de la anterior, OTRA muy diferente y que ni siquiera deja lugar a dudas. La primera es de género masculino y la segunda de género femenino.
> 
> La calor es incorrecto.
> 
> En Chile escuché mucho decir "la micro", refiriéndose a los autobuses de pasajeros. Aquí en Paraguay también utilizamos "micro", refiriéndonos al "micro omnibus", pero siempre en masculino "el micro". En todo caso, esa duda podrá aclararnos algún forista chileno.
> 
> Cordiales saludos,


 
Acá el micro es el microbús, y la micro era la computadora (ahora ya es PC, compu, máquina).


----------



## Mariarayen

¿Y qué me dices del término "highlanders"? Me parece bien la preocupación por el idioma, pero criticar el uso de calor en femenino por gente cuya lengua materna es el quechua y que seguramente no ha tenido acceso más que a una mínima educación y al mismo tiempo utilizar términos en inglés me parece al menos algo incoherente ¿No crees?


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Mariarayen said:


> ¿Y qué me dices del término "highlanders"? Me parece bien la preocupación por el idioma, pero criticar el uso de calor en femenino por gente cuya lengua materna es el quechua y que seguramente no ha tenido acceso más que a una mínima educación y al mismo tiempo utilizar términos en inglés me parece al menos algo incoherente ¿No crees?


 
Mariarayen, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Al menos yo, no busco criticar la forma de hablar de un grupo de personas en particular. Sin embargo, este foro es "solo español" y lo que busca es encontrar respuestas a interrogantes sobre el uso correcto de este idioma.

Decir "la calor" es incorrecto, porque debe decirse "el calor" por ser de género masculino. "Highlanders" es una palabra de origen inglés, idioma en el que no se utiliza el género como en el castellano. Ejemplo: Novio = BOYfriend; Novia = GIRLfriend.

Saludos


----------



## Betildus

Samurai Guarani said:


> En Chile escuché mucho decir "la micro", refiriéndose a los autobuses de pasajeros. Aquí en Paraguay también utilizamos "micro", refiriéndonos al "micro omnibus", pero siempre en masculino "el micro". En todo caso, esa duda podrá aclararnos algún forista chileno.
> 
> Cordiales saludos,


 
Efectivamente acá decimos *la micro*, *el microbús*, *el bus... y el color y el calor*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Creo que va quedando claro que en la mayoría de lugares lo usado, o por lo menos lo recomendado, es "*el calor*". En Perú sucede igual. Aunque de vez en cuando se escuche hablar a alguien de "la calor".

Lo que no me parece justo es que algunos paisanos míos pretendan caracterizar a la gente de la sierra (serranos, pero sin tono peyorativo) como sinónimo de persona de habla incorrecta. Así como hay compatriotas serranos que pueden tener errores al hablar, por diferentes causas, entre ellas poco acceso a sistemas educativos; también conozco muchos universitarios de ciudad que tienen no errores, sino horrores al hablar y escribir (el que chatee sin deformar el idioma, que tire la primera piedra). 

Así que creo que no debemos marginar a nadie y menos aún por la raza. El compatriota que escribió que "aún quedamos algunos blancos" o algo así, no creo que sea muy compatriota, porque debe ser descendiente directo de padres de raza anglosajona pura, dado que aquí todos los peruanos tenemos algo de mestizo, mal que les pese a algunos.

Atentamente,


----------



## e.ma

yuggoth said:


> Es un arcaísmo,pero en lenguaje poético también se puede decir "la color",aunque creo se limita a "el color del rostro"



yuggoth: tienes razón. Aunque ojo, que como hables el bable o el catalán (aún) mejor que el castellano te pueden descalificar por eso.

Concluyo que al parecer en algunos países de América el femenino en esos nombres se inscribe en registros rurales, mientras que para los españoles aún tiene resonancias de poesía antigua...

Y lo bueno es que todos tenemos razón, y ésa es la riqueza de la lengua española


----------



## xeneize

A veces basta con mirar el diccionario Rae, imagínense...
¿Cuántos lo hicieron, amigos?... 

*calor**.*

(Del lat. _calor, -ōris_).


*1. *m. Sensación que se experimenta ante una elevación de temperatura. *U. t. c. f. USADO TAMBIÉN COMO FEMENINO.*



*color**.*

(Del lat. _color, -ōris_).


*1. *m. Sensación producida por los rayos luminosos que impresionan los órganos visuales y que depende de la longitud de onda. *U. t. c. f. USADO TAMBIÉN COMO FEMENINO.*




Bueno, así de simple. *Ninguna anotación* para usos regionales (Eso capaz sea un error, debería quizás ponerse que se usa en femenino nomás en ciertos lugares).
*Ninguna anotación* respecto de usos "incultos".
*Ninguna anotación* respecto de usos "rurales".

De lo que se desprende con toda claridad que, aunque en muchos países sudamericanos su uso como femenino sea reputado incorrecto, *CALOR* *y COLOR sí se pueden usar en femenino y es total y absolutamente correcto.*
La Rae no deja lugar a dudas.
Así que los catalanes, asturianos o extremeños que lo usan en femenino tienen toda la razón y el derecho de hacerlo, y no se equivocan en absoluto.
Por más que en algunos lugares sea "inculto", "rural", "grosero", "poético", o que más.
Ellos lo usan en Catalunya, no en Chile, en la Argentina o el Paraguay. Así que, no hay problema, me parece...
Así que, ahí está bien usado también bajo el perfil "social", y bajo el normativo, bueno, eso dondequiera (por cierto, algunos dicen *la calor* en la Argentina también, y no me parece bien que se tilden de "incultos". No lo son.)

Yo también hablo español americano, no peninsular 
Pero si pretendemos, y siempre lo pretendemos, ¿verdad?, que los españoles no tachen de "incultos" nuestros usos que a ellos parecen más arcaicos, y hay montones, porque si lo hacen nos parece muy mal, como es lógico que sea, entonces no podemos desdecirnos y ponernos a tachar un uso suyo de "inculto", nomás porque a nosotros, esta vez, nos parece arcaico.
Yo, por lo menos, no me atrevería a hacerlo ni en pedo...

Saludos


----------



## e.ma

xeneize said:


> A veces basta con mirar el diccionario Rae



...o los posts de este hilo (v. #8 y #9)...



> imagínense...
> ¿Cuántos lo hicieron, amigos?...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Yo también hablo español americano, no peninsular
> Pero si pretendemos, y siempre lo pretendemos, ¿verdad?, que los españoles no tachen de "incultos" nuestros usos que a ellos parecen más arcaicos, y hay montones, porque si lo hacen nos parece muy mal, como es lógico que sea, entonces no podemos desdecirnos y ponernos a tachar un uso suyo de "inculto", nomás porque a nosotros, esta vez, nos parece arcaico.
> Yo, por lo menos, no me atrevería a hacerlo ni en pedo...
> 
> Saludos



En España, lo arcaico suena más a culto que a inculto...
...y en mi opinión quienes tachan de "incultos" los usos de otras regiones son, ellos mismos, los más incultos.


----------



## yuggoth

sicoticosandro said:


> la calor en chile la usa la gente de estratos sociales bajos, y esta malñ mirado.


Bueno, hay gente de estratos sociales altos que no saben hacer la "o" con un canuto. Y encima se creen muy listos por creer que algunos usos son de gente inculta. Y algunos de estratos sociales medianos también.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A mí ya no me quedan demasiadas dudas sobre el muy limitado uso de *la calor* o de *la color.*

Lo que personalmente me es muy desagradable es comprobar en este hilo, y en algún otro también, la facilidad con la que, no sin cierto tono despectivo, cuando no insultante, se tacha de incultos y vulgares a los que utilizan el lenguaje de distinta forma que lo hace la mayoría. Está bien que, en estos foros, intentemos separar el trigo de la paja, pero sin faltar a los que no han tenido quizá la posibilidad de alcanzar un nivel de estudios mínimo o de vivir en una gran ciudad. Creo que, más bien al contrario, debemos respetar profundamente a esas personas y solidarizarnos con ellas. Por encima de la mejora de nuestra cultura, está el respeto a los que no tienen acceso a ella. 

Probablemente algún moderador borre este post por “no contestar a la pregunta”. Si lo hace, lo entenderé; aunque lo lamentaré.


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo sí he escuchado "la calor", pero generalmente lo dicen personas de las rancherías o ejidos cercanos.
> 
> - ¡Está dura la calor!
> 
> La color, esa sí nunca la había oído.


Pregúntale a algún chileno (hombre) si no "le han comido la color" 



e.ma said:


> Concluyo que al parecer en algunos países de América el femenino en esos nombres se inscribe en registros rurales, mientras que para los españoles aún tiene resonancias de poesía antigua...


 


Mafe Dongo said:


> "calor" no es, ni jamas sera femenino!!


 


andaya said:


> *calor*. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. *Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta*: _«A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo»_ (Flores _Siguamonta_ [Guat. 1993]). *Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse*. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante.


 
Muchos foreros hemos coincidido en lo puesto en esta descripción, en lo referente a que lo hemos escuchado más bien en personas de escaso nivel cultural y/o en personas que no viven en grandes metrópolis. No es que menospreciemos a nadie, sólo explicamos qué escuchamos y dónde.

Saludos


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Betildus said:


> Pregúntale a algún chileno (hombre) si no "le han comido la color"
> 
> Muchos foreros hemos coincidido en lo puesto en esta descripción, en lo referente a que lo hemos escuchado más bien en personas de escaso nivel cultural y/o en personas que no viven en grandes metrópolis. No es que menospreciemos a nadie, sólo explicamos qué escuchamos y dónde.
> 
> Saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

En mi país, hablar un mal castellano es moneda corriente, y en nuestro caso poco y nada tiene que ver con el estrato social, puesto que el bilingüismo está arraigando tan profundamente en nuestra cultura desde hace casi cinco siglos, que todos cometemos los mismos errores, y este hecho no nos otorga la licencia para seguir cometiéndolos.

Guaraní es guaraní, yopará (mezcla del guaraní y el castellano) es yopará, y castellano es castellano.

Saludos


----------



## sicoticosandro

yuggoth said:


> Bueno, hay gente de estratos sociales altos que no saben hacer la "o" con un canuto. Y encima se creen muy listos por creer que algunos usos son de gente inculta. Y algunos de estratos sociales medianos también.




En todo caso no lo estoy diciendo peyorativamente, simplemente estoy describiendo lo que  pasa en Chile. a mi en lo personal me da lo mismo si dicen el calor, la calor, o lo que sea...era un dato freak nada más...que no se me malinterprete


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Betildus said:


> Pregúntale a algún chileno (hombre) si no "le han comido la color"


 
¡No me dejes con la duda! No conozco a ningún chileno. Andale, dime qué significa eso, ¿sí?


----------



## sicoticosandro

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¡No me dejes con la duda! No conozco a ningún chileno. Andale, dime qué significa eso, ¿sí?




yo no lo uso, pero le pregunte a mi santa madre y me dijo que cuando te "comen la color significa" que te están poniendo los cuernos. aunque te repito que por lo menos en la juventud no es usado para nada, yo jamás lo había escuchado, y te iba a ressponder que eso no se ocupa.


----------



## xeneize

> Muchos foreros hemos coincidido en lo puesto en esta descripción, en lo referente a que lo hemos escuchado más bien en personas de escaso nivel cultural y/o en personas que no viven en grandes metrópolis. No es que menospreciemos a nadie, sólo explicamos qué escuchamos y dónde.


 
De acuerdo, si en Chile hay esa percepción no la podemos desarraigar así nomás.
También en Argentina la hay, pero no es así en todo el mundo hispanohablante, eso es lo único que decimos.
Yo les aseguro que oí "la calor" en boca de muchos chicos catalanes bastante cultos.
Por si las moscas, le pregunté a mi profesor catedrático de Valladolid, Don Emilio Alonso, que escribió también textos de Lingüística y es miembro de varias asociaciones de este tipo, si eso podía ser un catalanismo en Catalunya.
Él me contestó que no, que, aunque coincidiera con el catalán, era un uso arcaico que pertenecía al castellano. Mientras por ejemplo decir "la olor", siempre en Catalunya, ése sí era un catalanismo.
Y me reiteró que "la calor" es correcto aunque minoritario, a lo mejor es un uso regional o limitado, y por eso es aceptado también por la Rae. 
Muchísimos usos de Chile o Argentina suenan raros o "incultos" en España o en otros lugares, pero justamente no es correcto tacharlos de incultos, ya que no lo son.
Así nomás para "la calor": en algunos lugares se percibe como "inculto", pero en otros no, nada más.
No es incorrecto, por supuesto, a lo mejor alguien puede tratar de no usarlo en lugares donde se perciba como "inculto", no por no poder hacerlo, sino por cuestiones de oportunidad...
Yendo a la Argentina, hay que tener cuidado al utilizar muchísimas palabras que en otros lugares se usan sin problemas, no por ser incorrectas, sino por oportunidad..
Yendo a España, igual.
Y así en todos los países hispanohablantes...

Saludos


----------



## yuggoth

Hari_Seldom said:


> Como es?
> 
> "El calor" porque proviene de "el" sol?
> o "La calor" porque hace referencia a "las" calorias?
> 
> En Lima se suele decir "el" calor, y *nos parece tan "horroroso" cuando hay quienes dicen "la" calor.*
> Aqui en Barcelona muchos dicen "la" calor, pero bueno ** ( demás esta decir que la lengua materna aquí es el catalan) puesto que hay muchas cosas prestadas del catalan.
> 
> Según lo que veo en la DRAE, parece ser más lógico decir "el" calor
> 
> Salud2


----------



## yuggoth

sicoticosandro said:


> la calor en chile la usa la gente de estratos sociales bajos, y esta malñ mirado.


Ah, se me olvidaba.
¡Pues menudo nivel cultural el de los chilenos, ya que en España han venido utilizando "la calor" los mejores poetas, y allí lo usan hasta "las gentes de los estratos sociales bajos"!


----------



## e.ma

En España para asuntos de uso lingüístico se suele hablar de nivel *cultural*, más que social (tenemos ejemplos notables de garrulos ricos, y también de intelectuales pobres)


----------



## mirx

e.ma said:


> En España para asuntos de uso lingüístico se suele hablar de nivel *cultural*, más que social (tenemos ejemplos notables de garrulos ricos, y también de intelectuales pobres)


 
Desafortunadamente casi siempre van ligados, por eso es más preciso decir (a mi punto de vista) socio-cultural.

E igual en México en mi región "la calor" sólo la usa gente sin mucha preparación académica (o de estratos sociales bajos con poca formación académica). Y digo en mi región porque otro mexicano comentó que en el sur de la República era más común decir "la calor".

Y respecto a los poetas, creo que ellos se valen de todas las armas que les da el idioma para hacer su poesía. ¡Y bien por ellos!

Todas esas palabras que no me resultan familiares y que pueden resultarle incómodas a mi oído (ej., "la calor"), las encuentro totalmente normales en contextos poéticos, artísticos, políticos y demás, ya que están siendo utilizadas con un próposito específico; ya sea para hacer rimas, ya para captar la atención en determinada frase, ya para darle un toque distintivo al discurso. Aquí sobra decir que se sobreentiende que el poeta, político, compositor, ect, las está utilizando deliberadamente. Todo esto es completamente aceptable.

Lo que me incomoda es que alguien que no sea poeta, político, compositor, o que no sea de mi zona utilice las palabras así porque sí. Ahí sólo hay de dos: o yo soy el mal educado o mi interlocutor lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## abbaaccddc

yuggoth said:


> Ah, se me olvidaba.
> ¡Pues menudo nivel cultural el de los chilenos, ya que en España han venido utilizando "la calor" los mejores poetas, y allí lo usan hasta "las gentes de los estratos sociales bajos"!



También decimos _fierro_ y _vos partís_, como los mejores poetas


----------



## Z a z a

Hola 

Yo siempre he oído EL calor, nunca LA calor (que me suena extraño).
No creo que sea _el calor_ por venir del sol ni _la calor_ por venir de la caloría, "calor" debe tener otro origen.


----------

